# Introducing new doeling - we have a name!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here she is.....

If anyone has a name suggestion, please throw it out there!

She was born the beginning of May this year. I really like her. She is not in your face, but she is sweet and doesn't run to much from you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

she is pretty. Congrats

How about Jazzy?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

Awww, she is a cutie! I like her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

Very cute! Do you have one named Ginger? Sugar? Jazzy is cool too Stacey!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

Congratulations, she is adorable. Now is that one that is causing you to live in the bard? If so I would live in there for her also. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

adorable................she is real nice.. :thumbup:


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

"Isis"?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

She's very pretty. What about Idaho?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

i love her color..haha

i would name her.....

:scratch:

:idea:

gwen :thumbup:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

Shes a beautiful little doe. She looks like a Chantilly to me. Tilly for short. I agree, I would sleep in the barn for her. 
Crocee


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

She's a pretty girl Allison! Strawberry came to mind when I first saw her...she looks like she'll be a sweetheart.


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

She is beautiful. Maybe along the spice line idea Nutmeg..that way you can call her Meg for short, or Nutty if she's being rambunctious. 
May is also a nice name, although perhaps a little literal lol. 
Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

What about Mocha Surprise??? Sounds yummy,yet elegant-


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

She is soooo pretty Allison!!!! I like the names mentioned...I am not good with naming my animals so I will let others help you :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Introducing new unnamed nubian doeling*

She is a beautiful doe and the first name that came to mind was cinnamon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I was talking with hubby last night and was naming off all of the names that were suggested and I told him that I liked nutmeg and chantilly.... but I still haven't heard "the one" that just was like "WOW - yes that is what I want to call her" quite yet. He said what about Firscracker, and you can call her fire. Well that one stuck real quick.

What is it with hubby naming the goaties lately! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: Very cute name indeed!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know if he names her she will stay --- very good choice :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your hubby is attached...........awwwwwwwww........  ..........how cute.................


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah he really does like her. And funny enough, my step son who wants nothing to do with the animals ever came out last night and asked if he could help and asked about the new one and what breed. When I told him a nubian like the black and white spotted he said that he really liked her and he really likes that breed. So maybe they are enjoying them after all!

Well, just got done disbudding (that was a chore - some should have been done a while ago) and now out to clean the birthing pen and fix the fence before my friend get here for me to teach how to draw blood!

Talk to you all in a bit!

Allison

PS hoping to get new pics of everyone today also time permitting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> step son who wants nothing to do with the animals ever came out last night and asked if he could help and asked about the new one and what breed.When I told him a nubian like the black and white spotted he said that he really liked her and he really likes that breed. So maybe they are enjoying them after all!


 that is terrific news............it is the start of a new beginning..........  :wahoo:


----------

